

CloudFlare and SHA-1 Certificates - akerl_
http://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-and-sha-1-certificates/

======
nathanaldensr
In this case, I think it's wise to sacrifice compatibility with a 13-year-old
operating system in order to improve transport security. Still, it would be
nice to have some kind of a negotiated fallback option where a site can offer
an older SHA-1 certificate to a client that requests one.

